# Owl Cam



## Darlem (Mar 16, 2010)

Thought some people might be interested in this. Its a camera set up in an owl hutch. She laid eggs a while back and they should hatch at any time. Enjoy:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-owl-box


----------



## Aden (Mar 16, 2010)

Superior


----------



## Darlem (Mar 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> Superior


 One upping basterd


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> Superior



How cuute!


What? Nothing wrong with a guy who thinks puppies are adorable.


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> Superior


Look at all of those doggies!


----------



## zesty (Mar 16, 2010)

:C Don't worry momma owl, I still love you! (though the puppies are cute, too)


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 17, 2010)

The owl is cute and interesting. 


Those puppies grow so fast!


----------



## Tycho (Mar 17, 2010)

I like owls, I like puppies.

Win win.


----------

